# Agfa Record III



## DestinDave

What can anyone tell me about an Agfa Record III which I picked up for $50.  It appears to be in very fine shape - no nicks, scratches, wear marks, etc.  I can see no scratches in the glass.  It has a f4.5 105mm Apotar lens K20814.  The shutter is a Prontor-V.  I cannot find a serial number on the body anywhere.  The bellows is apparently still flexible with no cracks (that I can see anyway).  When I first got it the rangefinder, lens, and shutter were very tight and wouldn't work half the time.  A LOT of exercising and it looks as if everything is moving smoothly again.  I haven't been able to find anyone to do a CLA on it (locally anyway) but don't have any knowledge on what to do myself.  Is there any information on how to do this or should I send it away to have it done.  I'd really like to use the 6x9 format if this is a good camera.  I haven't tried running any film through it yet.   Any help, please???

Dave


----------



## Mitica100

DestinDave said:
			
		

> What can anyone tell me about an Agfa Record III which I picked up for $50. It appears to be in very fine shape - no nicks, scratches, wear marks, etc. I can see no scratches in the glass. It has a f4.5 105mm Apotar lens K20814. The shutter is a Prontor-V. I cannot find a serial number on the body anywhere. The bellows is apparently still flexible with no cracks (that I can see anyway). When I first got it the rangefinder, lens, and shutter were very tight and wouldn't work half the time. A LOT of exercising and it looks as if everything is moving smoothly again. I haven't been able to find anyone to do a CLA on it (locally anyway) but don't have any knowledge on what to do myself. Is there any information on how to do this or should I send it away to have it done. I'd really like to use the 6x9 format if this is a good camera. I haven't tried running any film through it yet. Any help, please???
> 
> Dave


 
Hi Dave,

Help's on the way...    Your Agfa Record III was made around 1950 and usually came with the Solinar lens on Synchro Compur. Your camera is probably a variation.

A CLA will run you perhaps more than the camera's worth but you can do a few simple things so the shutter comes back to life. First though you will need a few tools and other supplies. A few well sharpened jewelers' screwdrivers, some rubber gloves and a container with Naphta (or Ronsonol lighter fluid for the older wick style lighters, to be found at the grocery store by the cigarettes stand) will do.

You'll need to take off the front lens by unscrewing it and sometimes there is a small 'stop' screw which you need to take off. mark the exact position of the lens and body with a pencil, then unscrew, counting how many turns you need until the lens comes off. Normally, I do this with the lens on but I have some experience at not spreading the Naphta inside the shutter too much so it won't affect the glass. When the glass is off, set it aside somewhere safe. Now drop a few drops of Naphta/Ronsonol into the shutter, by where the cocking lever is. Also a few droplets by the trigger, aiming for the inside of the shutter. move the camera around so the Naphta penetrates and dissolves the old the gunk. Keep working the shutter from slow to fast speeds. It should clear the mechanism of the old, sticky oil gunked up along the years. Now leave the camera in the open for 24 hrs, so all traces of Naphta go away. Next day put the lens back and you're in business.

Let me know how this is going.

Good luck and PM if you have any other questions.


----------



## terri

And post a picture of the new baby! I'd love to see it.


----------



## DestinDave

Thanks for the help Mitica.  It's supposed to snow tonight and tomorrow which will translate into a day off...  sounds like a snowy day project to me...
Terri - I will take a pic of it and post it asap...  I'm using film so it may be a few days until I have another roll finished...

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## terri

> I'm using film


Of course you are! :heart: No sweat, looking forward to it!


----------



## DestinDave

Well guys and gals...  I ran a roll of film through the Agfa today and dropped it off for processing.  We'll find out in a few days if it works (or if I know how to work it) and how good the glass is.  
Terri...  I took several pictures of the camera tonight and will drop them off tomorrow so you we can all see the little Agfa folder.
And you'll be tickled to know that I took a walk through the Alternative forum and got inspired.  I picked up a roll of HIE and plan on shooting it tomorrow.  Weather is for 56 and mostly sunny.  I'm going looking for an old cemetary that is supposed to have some awesome old stones and statuary.


Dave


----------



## terri

DestinDave said:
			
		

> Well guys and gals... I ran a roll of film through the Agfa today and dropped it off for processing. We'll find out in a few days if it works (or if I know how to work it) and how good the glass is.
> Terri... I took several pictures of the camera tonight and will drop them off tomorrow so you we can all see the little Agfa folder.
> And you'll be tickled to know that I took a walk through the Alternative forum and got inspired. I picked up a roll of HIE and plan on shooting it tomorrow. Weather is for 56 and mostly sunny. I'm going looking for an old cemetary that is supposed to have some awesome old stones and statuary.
> 
> 
> Dave


That tickles me very much indeed! :thumbup: 

I missed this post when I was wondering aloud up there about the Agfa model and of course, you already told us.....duh!!! :blushing: 

Film, in particular alternative photographic processes, remains the heart & soul of photography to me. :love: 

HIE will grow on ya, so watch out!


----------



## puderse

I paid a lot more for a non-working Record III w/Solinar and have it completly CLA'd now. Lots old gunk in the shutter, elements jammed with the infamous green Agfa glue(Grease), stuck rangefinder, etc. Intend to calibrate focus after work today and I should be good to go!!! The high end shutter would not work to my satisfaction so I had it CLA'd by a local tech for $96. Got back a statement about the shutter speeds actual vs stated on the rim (useful info). And the self timer works too. Soaked for about a week in naphta before the elements would unscrew then I still needed special tools. Be aware that some solvents work great but that they desolve the black off of the metal and disolve anything plastic. Stick with naphta and be patient. A little lube goes a long way. Don't over oil---it only collects grit. Don't use graphite---it goes everywhere inside the glass elements especially.

Google "Agfa Record III" lots of us out there. Enjoy!

This site was an inspiration: http://www.rolandandcaroline.co.uk/repair.html

Mine did not need a new bellows. If it had I would have sent it to:
http://www.certo6.com/

The lens/shutter you have is the middle in quality of the three offered. The shutter is probably the most reliable of the 3.

I found a stash of NOS kodak bellows some time back and I've been rebuilding old kodaks that take 120 film. What a kick to have Edwardian cameras that shoot modern film.

Just got new bellows in the mail for my Isolette III!

With film it's all about real estate(neg size)

SID


----------



## DestinDave

Thanks for the reply and links SID...  I shot a test roll last week and was pretty happy with the results so for now I'm not going to do any more with it.  I'll check out the links you posted later - dinner first...


----------



## mysteryscribe

I know this is too late to help and it might never help anyone else and I don't even recomend it for anyone else but.... (that should satisfy my lawyer)

But when I get an aged sticky shutter here is what I do. I remove it from the camera, not much of a job in most cases. In the case of a moveable front element I clean it up as much as I can. Most of my lenses have a fixed front element so I remove front and back and clean them really well... 

Then I take a plastic slurpy cup and put a few inches of water in it. Stick it in the micro wave for a few minutes 2 actually. by that time it is very hot. Then I put the lens into a large plastic bag. I dip the bottom of the bag, containing the lens, into the water and let it sit. I make darn sure the opening of the bag is not near the water.

I let it sit in the water about ten minutes, then i remove the lens and work it at all speeds. It take about five minutes to free it if its gonna work. If that doesn't do it then I repeat it a couple of times. That and cleaning the trip lever to get the accumulated grime off it has worked everytime for me. Like I said it might not work for you but it does for me. My lenses go back to the turn of the century in some cases.

I don't do any work inside a lens myself my eyes, mind, and dexterity are gone. This is a simple fix that has worked on sticky lenses for me. Just a suggestion...

What usually happens to them is the lightweight shutter oil gets old and thick.  For some reason the damp heat seems to revive it.

On the easily removable lens elements I have also shot a little dry grafite into them.  Yes it has to be blown out after you work it in, but a little canned air seems to do the trick.  Also even after it is remounted on the camera you can remove the front element put it on b or t and shoot a quick burst of ain in to blow it off if need be.  I haven't had to do that to a lens in a long time though.

I do not recommend this it is just what I do to my own lenses.


----------



## gezz58

I bought one two years ago in mint condition for little money though there was a little fungus in the lens so I sent it to Evans camera repairers in Liverpool- firm who specialises in vintage cameras. I had it totally rebuilt with shutter speed recalibration done ,lens cleaned and rangefinder cleaned it looks beautiful now and have film in it now the rebuild cost £125.00 but it was worth it. 
This camera was made with an spot at lens or you could for more money have it with a Soligor Tessa type lens.



Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## gezz58

Sorry guys I meant Apotar lens!  


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------

